# Irelandes Eurovision Entry 2008 - Dustin the Turkey



## madisona (22 Feb 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1lIdd3VDBs


----------



## Welfarite (22 Feb 2008)

Heard the EuroDustin song for the first time yesterday on Derek Mooney show....it's great fun. He manages to mention evry European country in it, i think! One reviewer was worrying about the image of Ireland it would present to Europe. Better than the Temple bar image, I say! Or leprauchauns! Or Bertie! Go on ye good thing! get the votes in for it on Saturday, folks!


----------



## almo (22 Feb 2008)

As if the Croatians, Bosnians, Slovenians, Macedonians, Serbians, Montenegrins are going to vote for anyone other than each other - unless we pick up a point or 2 for novelty value, like last years winner!


----------



## Welfarite (22 Feb 2008)

almo said:


> As if the Croatians, Bosnians, Slovenians, Macedonians, Serbians, Montenegrins are going to vote for anyone other than each other - unless we pick up a point or 2 for novelty value, like last years winner!



All the more reason to have him represent us! The message being: "Listen, we've won this thing so many times we don't care...we don't take it seriously any more and this is why we have sent a turkey to represent us this year adn take the P out of the farce that Eurovision has become"


----------



## The_Banker (22 Feb 2008)

Sending a turkey to sing in a contest full of turkeys is so full of irony.

I love it.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Pity My Lovely Horse (either version) isn't an original song...


----------



## pc7 (22 Feb 2008)

clubman you just made my friday I'd forgotten how much I loved my lovely horse  still brilliant


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2008)

Probably safer to send a puppet turkey out to _Belgrade _right now...


----------



## Vanilla (23 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Probably safer to send a puppet turkey out to _Belgrade _right now...


 

I presume you do know there will be an actual human 'pulling the strings'...


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I presume you do know there will be an actual human 'pulling the strings'...


 
No way?!!!!!?!!!


----------



## REMFAN (25 Feb 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I presume you do know there will be an actual human 'pulling the strings'...


 
Strings?!


----------



## almo (26 Feb 2008)

You know, in all fairness, we could have a chance to win the thing!  All we do is:  send Dustin on a whistle stop tour of all competing nations, to perform on morning/evening/kids daily shows.  Build up a head of steam and then when it comes to the contest itself we'll pick up the votes to get out of the semi and once he's in the main one, who knows!!!!!

This is how all the eastern europeans have been doing it since, well, since they started to win!  Ruslana was on 2 Croatian stations in one day (morning show and evening chat) as well as giving radio interviews.  The next day she hit Bosnia, a day later Serbia (having kicked off in Slovenia) and then she continued around the Balkans.

In 15 days she'd visited 11 countries and pretty much made a name for herself.  I don't know if she began the trend, but lots of acts have been following this route since, anyone remember the Slovenian entry on the Den 2 years ago?

Dustin for the Eurovision win, then for President!


----------



## eileen alana (26 Feb 2008)

"All we do is: send Dustin on a whistle stop tour of all competing nations",


I think that's a fowl idea


----------



## Joe1234 (27 Feb 2008)

eileen alana said:


> I think that's a fowl idea



Is that not what Dana called it on Saturday night?  Or did she say a "fowl decision"?


----------



## Simeon (5 Mar 2008)

Surely I can't be the only one getting excited about Dustin's chances. Any more Euro(vision)philes out there?


----------



## Vanilla (20 May 2008)

Anyone else think it was embarrassingly amateurish? Pity cause there was a bit of a dance tune there and the basic idea could have been brilliant. Sending a turkey to the eurovision. Think it was an opportunity missed though. Dustin the turkey is not very identifiable as a turkey, the words were indecipherable, the whole thing about it being wheeled out by man or men in hoods was just rubbish. Compare with some of the other polished performances...haven't seen the result yet but know what my call on it is.


----------



## Simeon (20 May 2008)

Yes Vanilla you got it in one. Rubbish - although I backed him a few months ago. Stuff the turkey.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 May 2008)

Think he came 13th out of 19, so missed the cut by 3. I thought it wasnt the worst, he seemed to "sing" a bit clearer on the night, overall thought it was a bit of craic. 

Maybe its just the continental europeans are a bit of a drier/more earnest crowd and dont get the joke .... or, worse still, maybe they think Eurovision is something worth caring about.


----------



## Caveat (21 May 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> ... or, worse still, maybe they think Eurovision is something worth caring about.


 
I think it actually is still quite a big deal for many countries.

Don't worry, they'll change their tune as soon as they start hosting for consecutive years.


----------



## Remix (21 May 2008)

There's the "strategy of the smart surrender". This is the argument that we are likely to lose anyway, so we may as well go along with it, get the best result we can and maybe show some talent along the way.

There's also the "strategy of the bad loser". This is the argument that we are likely to lose anyway, so we may as well give 'em two fingers, show our arses and tell em to f-off.

I'd prefer the first way myself and I couldn't help feeling that Dustin was in the second category.


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Maybe its just the continental europeans are a bit of a drier/more earnest crowd and dont get the joke ....


Or maybe the joke was just crap?


----------



## rmelly (21 May 2008)

We now have another reason to vote no on the Lisbon Treaty. Get our payback in first before the EU does (if the Yes camp are correct on the reaction to a No vote).


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

Is it OK to say "crap"?
Cause if it is then I agree that the whole thing was indeed crap (or poo if crap is not OK).


----------



## gianni (21 May 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Maybe its just the continental europeans are a bit of a drier/more earnest crowd and dont get the joke .... .


 
If it was your first introduction to Dustin I don't think you would find anything in that performance that would endear you towards voting for him.

The puppet isn't that funny looking, the song's lyrics were indecipherable (sp?) and the music was a basic DIY dance track.


----------



## Jock04 (21 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Is it OK to say "crap"?
> Cause if it is then I agree that the whole thing was indeed crap (or poo if crap is not OK).


 
Yeah, you can say crap. This thread would be incomplete without it!

You just have to type "scrap" then delete the "s".


----------



## FredBloggs (21 May 2008)

Message deleted


----------



## FredBloggs (21 May 2008)

I agree with you Vanilla.

I thought it was a great idea sending a Turkey to Europe. I usuually really like Dustin but I thought the song was rubbish and it is a real opportunity missed.

BTW did anyone hear Dustin on Morning Ireland. He sounded really pi**ed off and was very serious - not at all funny. No jokes. No "go on ye good thing". Aine Lalor who was interviewing him asked a few questions which would usually bring funny responses from Dustin but she got none. She asked him should we send Podge and Rodge next year and his response was a half hearted "maybe they could do the interval act."

Also he didn't maintain his "Dustin" voice throughout and kept moaning "I thought we had a real chance, I thought we'd go through"

If you didn't hear it its towards the end of the show if you're looking for it on the podcast


----------



## efm (21 May 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> BTW did anyone hear Dustin on Morning Ireland. He sounded really pi**ed off and was very serious - not at all funny. No jokes. No "go on ye good thing". Aine Lalor who was interviewing him asked a few questions which would usually bring funny responses from Dustin but she got none. She asked him should we send Podge and Rodge next year and his response was a half hearted "maybe they could do the interval act."
> 
> Also he didn't maintain his "Dustin" voice throughout and kept moaning "I thought we had a real chance, I thought we'd go through"


 
Don't tell me the muppet, I mean puppet, believed his own hype?  Poor fella.  What's worse is we now have to listen to Dana saying "I told ye so"


----------



## Vanilla (21 May 2008)

Yeah heard Dustin on the radio- suddenly his sense of humour has gone AWOL. 

Still think it could have been really good. If a little bit of research went into putting in a few lines for each of the major voting blocks that they would identify with/think was funny/in their language and it was a better puppet ( the Dustin puppet is a bit pathetic) think it could have gone down well. After all we've tried the tradish irish bit, and the solo singer so why not try a novelty act?


----------



## FredBloggs (21 May 2008)

efm said:


> Don't tell me the muppet, I mean puppet, believed his own hype? Poor fella. What's worse is we now have to listen to Dana saying "I told ye so"


 
She already did ... she was on Morning Ireland too. Seperate interview. I can't remember Dustin's comments when he was asked about what she'd said but it wasn't the sarcastically funny remarks he comes up with - was more snide and bitter.


----------



## Flax (21 May 2008)

The problem was the song... what a crap song. You could probably pay a couple of teenagers a few hundred to make something better during their Summer Holidays.

Ah well.


----------



## colin79ie (21 May 2008)

Has no one else seen the Eurovision entry for what it was? It was never designed to win and anyone who thinks it was is wearing their 1980's blinkers. It was designed to be a complete p*** take on the whole eurovision and IMO it worked well. The contest has spiralled out of control with all sorts of idiotic songs. The voting system will never change to stop the Eastern Bloc countries winning every year. I personally think that Sweden have the best song but they wont win for the simple reason that there are too many Baltic states in it and none of them will be voting for Sweden.
In all fairness, did anyone see the Polish entry. I mean come on!!!!

Ireland and the rest of western Europe should just stay at home instead of wasting license payers money sending acts to a contest which can never be won. (Unless of course Ireland is split and we have 32 entries, at least one of them will win)

The contest should be renamed 'The NEW EUROPE song contest'


----------



## Vanilla (21 May 2008)

You wouldnt think that if you had been listening to the Turkey this morning on the radio.

Besides if it was meant to be ironic it fell well short of the mark.


----------



## Betsy Og (21 May 2008)

The best laugh was the Polish lady with the white blond hair and the Oompa Loompa fake tan - she couldnt have looked worse if you'd basted her for cooking !!  (and the pity was she wasnt the worst looking).


----------



## FredBloggs (21 May 2008)

colin79ie said:


> Has no one else seen the Eurovision entry for what it was? It was never designed to win and anyone who thinks it was is wearing their 1980's blinkers.


 
The guy behind Dustin obviously thought he was going to win


----------



## Teabag (21 May 2008)

Flax said:


> The problem was the song... what a crap song. You could probably pay a couple of teenagers a few hundred to make something better during their Summer Holidays.
> 
> Ah well.



Yep, bring back Donna and Joe.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> The guy behind Dustin obviously thought he was going to win


  Or the guy underneath him in this case.


----------



## MandaC (21 May 2008)

I don't see why people are saying it was embarrassing - our turkey might not have got through but ten other turkeys certainly did.


----------



## FredBloggs (21 May 2008)

Purple said:


> Or the guy underneath him in this case.


 

Both


----------



## Graham_07 (22 May 2008)

Radio news just referred to the Taoiseach's use of fowl language in the Dáil yesterday. Maybe we need to change the "F" word to the  "D" word. ?


----------



## MugsGame (24 May 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Dustin the turkey is not very identifiable as a turkey.



Once you realise 'dusting the turkey' is a euphemism for snorting cocaine it all starts to make sense.

In other news, Louis Walsh could not be reached for comment on rumours he is forming a new boy-band consisting of Dustin the Turkey, Dana International, Baitin the Badger and Spankin the Monkey.


----------

